# كتاب عن عمليات التشكيل



## ظل الياسمين * (1 أبريل 2011)

*عمليات التشكيل *
*Metal Forming *​مرحبا حبيت اليوم اقدم الموضوع عن كتاب وهذا *الكتاب يتضمن مواضيع كثيرة منها :*

*- القوالب تعريف وخواص المعادن *
*- قوالب القص مع **قوانين مهمة في حساب قوى القص*
*- قوالب التفريغ*
*- القوالب المركبة وحساباتها*
*- القوالب الانتقالية *
*- قوالب الحني*
*- قوالب الثني*
*- قوالب الطي*
*- قوالب التوسيع*
*- قوالب التسطيح*
*- قوالب الدرفلة*
*- قوالب السحب *
*- قوالب السحب العميق*
*- تشكيل المطاط *
*- قوالب النفخ*
*- المعدات اللازمة لتشكيل القوالب*​*المؤلف : *
*Dr.J.Cecil*​ 
*عدد صفحات الكتاب : 50 صفحة*
*حجم الكتاب : 1.96 ميكابايت*
*على الرابط التالي :*​ 


عمراياد قال:


> *السلام عليكم *
> 
> 
> *تفضلوا :*
> ...




​ 


منقول


----------



## م.الدجيل (8 أغسطس 2011)

انا مهندس قوالب واستفاد من هذا الكتاب كثيرا ولكن لم اعثر عليه ارجو مساعدتي وارساله على اميلي
[email protected]
مع الشكر


----------



## حمد المبارك (8 أغسطس 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل أرجو المحاولة مرة أخرى في وضع رابط يعمل

فالموضع مهم ويهم الكثيرين 

مع الشكر والتقدير لك ،،،،،،،،


----------



## ايسر حميد (10 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم انا مهندس لحام انا احتاج لهذا الموضوع كثيرا ولكن دخلت الى هذا الرابط وكان خالي من الملف


----------



## ضياء رمضان محمد (11 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا و لكن.....................


الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## إسلام عمارة (16 أغسطس 2011)

فى مشكلة فى الرابط.......:4:


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (17 أغسطس 2011)

يا اخواني غيروا الي ميديافاير او الفور شيرد و ماتتعبوش قلبنا و تضيعوا وقتنا 
خسارة مجهودكم يضيع هباء 
الدعاء لكم جاهز و نسأل الله لكم حسنتي الدنيا و الآخرة 

بارك الله فيكم
 و في انتظار


----------



## darcknet (29 أكتوبر 2011)

جننتني المادة بثكرة القوانين


----------



## عمراياد (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم *


*تفضلوا :*


*Metal Forming Processes Dr.Pulak M.Pandey* 



*Metal Forming Science and Practice Edited by John G.Lenard*





*IE217 Manufacturing Processes Dr. J. Cecil*


----------



## sam19815050 (26 أغسطس 2012)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Abu Laith (27 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م.الدجيل (22 سبتمبر 2014)

اذا امكن كتاب عربي


----------



## Nile Man (28 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​
​


----------



## Amir Fouad (6 أبريل 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكن الملف الأخير غير موجود


----------



## Amir Fouad (6 أبريل 2016)

شكرا ولكم خير الجزاء


----------

